

You Can Now Buy Special Ammo Just for Shooting Down Drones - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/some-people-in-idaho-made-special-ammunition-to-shoot-d-1724875105

======
DanBC
I'm kind of surprised that Demolition Ranch hasn't attempted to find the best
drone-stopping ammo for shotguns.

[https://youtube.com/user/DemolitionRanch](https://youtube.com/user/DemolitionRanch)

------
tired_man
Sorry, no. It's plain old goose rounds in novelty packaging.

